# Reversed W9 with a 302 ford and automatic transmission



## farmer97 (Oct 20, 2016)

Loader rig I picked up last year!


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

That’s a cool loader!


----------



## farmer97 (Oct 20, 2016)

Markpnw said:


> That’s a cool loader!


It's pretty handy 👌


----------



## sea2summit (Aug 4, 2021)

Wow, that’s cool.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks for the pictures. I would like to hear more about it.


----------

